# My Baby Is Getting Big



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

A few recents of Waffles


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

abd a few more


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww sure is!..there like kids they dont stay babies for long..


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

shes bigger isnt she ? my partner just commented on much she looks like bracken in that laundry basket photo 

shes very pretty


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

So very cute.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

shes very striking love her name.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw shes lovely. Looks like Jack.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

aHH BLESS SO CUTE CANT WAIT FOR MINE EITHER..


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

But she's still sooo cute Witty! Love the picture with the chocolate digestives  Are they up there out of her reach or yours :biggrin:? Also the last picture in the first lot - monorail kitty lol:thumbup1:


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

god she looks massive in the third one!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks for the comments people  she is just so long!!!!! as you can see from this picture. Maybe she will just be a big cat


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Waffles is so cute, seems lovely and playful too. She does look big! Tilly still seems so small, how old is Waffles now?

My favourite is the one at the dining table, looks like a little kid waiting to be fed.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

She is stunning love the pic of her sitting at the table Tootsie does that xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

WittyKitty said:


> thanks for the comments people  she is just so long!!!!! as you can see from this picture. Maybe she will just be a big cat


Wowhmy:! She is a big girl isn't she! She's lovely though :001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Tillski said:


> Waffles is so cute, seems lovely and playful too. She does look big! Tilly still seems so small, how old is Waffles now?
> 
> My favourite is the one at the dining table, looks like a little kid waiting to be fed.


thanks. she was seven months yesterday. She is very very curious and playful. She has been non stop all morning and just been out on her harness. She is now falling asleep :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww she is gorgeous Witty! I especially love the one where she is sat at the table!  waiting for dinner!


----------

